# Yoshi Land



## .TakaM (Sep 19, 2007)

a mashup of Yoshi's Story, and Yoshi's Island into the Gameboy game that never existed, Yoshi Land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also made an animal crossing one.. but I don't like it much


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 19, 2007)

That looks pretty damn snazzy.

Animal Crossing not too bad either. Kinda reminds me of Mole Mania.


----------



## WK416 (Sep 20, 2007)

Snazzy indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Animal Crossing one reminds me of digging in the 2D Zelda games. >.>


----------

